
Unauthorized subscription to Google Cloud using my credit card 15k$ - MartinLew
I would like to report an unauthorized subscription to Google Cloud  as a result of which I was charged for 15k $ based on invoice. I send mail to google-cloud-compliance@google.com and now I am waiting for response. I have not slept well this night so nervous about this I ask google to  cancel this subscription and cancel the charges as soon as possible. 
I had a credit card (with a max debit of 500$ = 2,000PLN)  connected with the Google Account 
On March 7, 2020, an unauthorized person broke into my google account  and using my credit card bought a paid subscription (access) to Google Cloud Platform, he created some additional payed activities (listed on the invoice)
I have not received any notification about the start of the subscription, card payment or access information at the address. The scammer has marked all messages from this platform as spam. That&#x27;s why I didn&#x27;t see the notifications and I wasn&#x27;t aware of the whole process<p>On March 30, I received an email from Google saying that Google suspends the possibility of making payments for products and services using this account. As I didn&#x27;t make any weird purchases with this card on Google portals, I ignored this message<p>On April 1, I received an invoice for March for  15k $ = 65,131.19 PLN(attachment invoice)
Today, on April 1, I restricted my credit card at the bank, I also reported unauthorized subscriptions to Google. Unfortunately, this can only be done by electronic means and not by phone. Thus, I have no confirmation that someone will take care of this matter. I am afraid of issuing another incorrect invoice.
I also can&#x27;t disconnect a credit card from a google account. This is blocked by Google.<p>To prevent further unauthorized movements, I also changed the password to the google account to which the credit card was attached and reserved the card itself in the bank.
I already opened to claim for this unauthorized payment.
Please help
======
MartinLew
Google respond

/We were unable to confirm that your purchases were fraudulent. It often
happens that this type of shopping was made by a family member or friend./

I do not understand. I have never created the Google Cloud account and noone
from my family also. I have created new request because it is not possible to
respond to previous one. I'm terrified with this respond. I will never add my
credit card do google account again. What I can do more??

------
bckygldstn
I'm sorry you went through this, it sounds really stressful.

Because you didn't have an account with Google Cloud I'd treat this like any
other fraudulent transaction: get your bank to reverse it. The process is
called a chargeback, in my experience it works pretty well, you can see more
info here: [https://www.europe-consommateurs.eu/en/consumer-
topics/finan...](https://www.europe-consommateurs.eu/en/consumer-
topics/financial-services-insurance/banking/chargeback/)

Call the credit card department of your bank, the number is often printed on
the card and will be different to the bank's regular account helpline. Tell
them your card was stolen, you've reported it stolen, you've tried to resolve
things with the merchant (Google) but they haven't replied. Tell them you'd
like to reverse the fraudulent charge.

Someone from Visa or Mastercard will contact you a few days later to get a
statement of what happened: make sure you tell them that you didn't have an
account with google cloud before (your card details got stolen not your Google
Cloud account got hacked) and that you make a good faith attempt to resolve
things with them (show Visa the emails you sent Google). The bank should give
your money back in a few days.

~~~
MartinLew
The scammer created the account on google cloud using my google account and
attached credit card. To be more clear my credit card was not charged. One day
before Boniowice came Google block my credit card for payment with following
explanation "Due to suspicious activity, we suspended payment options for
products and services using this account to allow unauthorized activities" So
I was not charged yet, but I received invoice to pay with information that it
will be done automatically.

~~~
bckygldstn
If you get charged then dispute the charge with your bank. If not then you're
off the hook financially.

Either way, I'd back up all my google data now.

TechBro8615 is right, this isn't a 100% clear case for a chargeback, but it's
worth a shot.

------
vpEfljFL
Here is what you need to do to prevent such events in the future:

\- Use password manager with the master password at least 16 characters long
(it makes brute forcing activity economically unreasonable)

\- Change passwords on all your accounts and setup 2FA

\- If you use cloud providers for enterprises, always setup limits and
notifications, also you have to purchase paid support (it costs around 100 to
500 per month) to talk with human when something happens

\- Can't afford the paid support? Probably you should reconsider the need for
enterprise cloud provider and something like linode/DO will be good enough for
your goals

\- Consider paying for your email and setting up a custom domain to control
your identity

Good luck with your case.

~~~
MartinLew
Thank you for recommendation. Just to clarify I have not subscribed the Google
Cloud Platform. Scammer did it. I was not aware of such a platform. I have
never used it in the past. This is not a matter of paid support. I dont need
this support cause I had never necessity of usage this platform in the past.

------
MartinLew
Additional info: The scammer created the account on google cloud using my
google mail account and attached credit card. To be more clear my credit card
was not charged yet. One day before issuing ana=invoice Google blocked my
credit card for payment with following explanation "Due to suspicious
activity, we suspended payment options for products and services using this
account to allow unauthorized activities" So I was not charged yet, but I
received invoice to pay with information that it will be done automatically
using my credit card which is block.

------
MartinLew
7 days passed and Google or Google Cloud still not respond. Do you know any
mail address to Google Cloud Platform to send claim? I was not able to
identified, so I used standard google claim form but I am not sure if it is
proper one.

------
MartinLew
I forget to mention that I check my mail adress at
[https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/) and unfortunetley I
was identified as a pwned.

------
MartinLew
Anyone here has similar problem? I already used unauthorized payment report in
google. Where else I can send the mail. Do you know any mail address of google
claim office?

